# Pirates are back on the Gulf & "Trolling for Booty"!!



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to let every one know the Pirates are back in the Tournament business and I am busy helping plan this year's tournament to be held September 23rd, 24th, & 25th at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club.

I need your help to make this year's "back in business after the oil spill" tournament a big success. For those of you that are not familiar with the Pirates of Lost Treasure, let me fill you in on what we do. We are a Mardi Gras Krewe...a pretty bad a$$ one at that...but we are also a fundraising krewe and our charity is "Secret Santa". Our fishing tournament is one of the biggest fundraisers we hold each year and the profits go to children in the area that would not have a Christmas if not for the Pirates generous donations. This past year we helped over 150 local children and their families. We want to do more this year!

Here is what I need...

I need sponsors for fish...$750 will get you a fish sponsorship and a full page ad in one of the best tournament books published. You will also have your business logo printed on the t-shirt. A full page ad with no sponsorship is $500 and your company can hang a banner you provide at the Yacht Club to advertise your business over tournament weekend. If that is too much you can purchase an ad for your business for as little as $80 for 1/8th of a page.

*I need auction items that fishermen and women would want to bid on...fishing trips would be most excellent but anything you could donate would help! 

*I need items for raffles like gift certificates, merchandise, what ever you can donate to our cause. 

*I need fishermen and women to sign up to fish this tournament. The cost is $50 per angler and remember it is a charitable donation. You stand a chance at a $400 payout for 1st place, $200 for 2nd and $100 for 3rd. The first 100 to sign up also get a "Trolling for Booty" t-shirt and booty bag. The shirts are awesome designs done by Alan Woolford and based on our tournament book cover design for the year.

If you have questions just send me a PM...I will be glad to give you more details. I want this 6th annual "Trolling for Booty" tournament to be the best one yet!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

a shameless bump and more information...

Here is what the committee has come up with so far...ANY comments would be welcome and I will take them back to the next meeting...I really need your input to make this tournament one that everybody wants to fish.

Money fish..

inshore...
Flounder
Speckled Trout
Redfish
Spanish Mackerel (had to put it somewhere)

offshore...
King Mackerel
Trigger
Amberjack (or possible grouper in it's place, still up for debate)
Snapper (any legal species...so a monster mingo could win this)

There is talk among the committee to have a little tournament in a tournament for whaoo...that way prize money would not come out of profits for our charity...your thoughts on this???

Prizes will be $400 for 1st, $200 for 2nd and $100 for 3rd. That is a good payout. Junior anglers will be able to compete for the same prizes and also the top 2 (maybe more) will get a $100 savings bond that one of the pirates always donates. We also did a "ugly fish" prize in the last tournament for kids and that was an Ugly Stick rod and reel combo...still looking for that donation to give away...:whistling:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i would ask that a mod or admin to please move this thread to the pre-tourney folder...thanks...

bonita dan 2007








capt. tony blanton 2007


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

THink about a Kayak division... There are a bunch of those guys (like me) that are always looking for a good tournament.

Chris


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

chasintales said:


> THink about a Kayak division... There are a bunch of those guys (like me) that are always looking for a good tournament.
> 
> Chris


Me, too! (Although I normally participate in the Open division, but most kayakers won't do that, so including a kayak division would just increase your participants.)

Love this tournament, BTW!


----------

